# Would be great : Pokemon Go >>> Vape Go



## KZOR (29/7/16)

I would thoroughly enjoy if a Vape Go game was released in collaboration with the biggest names in the vaping business.
Imagine driving around to find a pit stop on your map where discount vouchers was to be found for various mods or tanks.
Eggs can be found at specific locations like Vape vendors and get a ejuice if you have a lucky egg.
You could also hatch the eggs based on a special puff counter incorporated in the game. 
Vapers could battle one another for the vouchers.
Instead of balls you use ejuice bottels as weapons.
Experience could be gained by building more complex coils with wires found at different locations.

Man ....it is great to dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Ashamed to admit i havent played the pokemon game
But I think your idea is Fabulous @KZOR !


----------



## KZOR (29/7/16)

Would even look cool on the screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

KZOR said:


> I would thoroughly enjoy if a Vape Go game was released in collaboration with the biggest names in the vaping business.
> Imagine driving around to find a pit stop on your map where discount vouchers was to be found for various mods or tanks.
> Eggs can be found at specific locations like Vape vendors and get a ejuice if you have a lucky egg.
> You could also hatch the eggs based on a special puff counter incorporated in the game.
> ...



Personally, that seems rather lame... I watch a lot of competitive esports, The Summit 5 (Dota2) release The Summit GO - based on PG, except catching pro players etc... super lame attempt to get on the PG hype train.

But, why not play PG if you liked that style of game? A vape version seems a little tryhard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (29/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> But, why not play PG if you liked that style of game?



Because i like vape products not pokemons.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Because i like vape products not pokemons.



I like vaping, in fact I love it - But I already get funny looks vaping, I would hate to think what people would have to say if i was now catching imaginary "vape gear".

I was curious as to why you would want to go around catching vape gear.


----------



## KZOR (29/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> catching imaginary "vape gear".


 The point is that it is gear/vouchers obtained through the game but then you can redeem the goodies at Vape Shops for real.
I agree virtual goodies would be pointless and stupid.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

KZOR said:


> The point is that it is gear/vouchers obtained through the game but then you can redeem the goodies at Vape Shops for real.
> I agree virtual goodies would be pointless and stupid.



Understood that, but where does the game make money? Pokestops in PG refresh in 5min or so, and you can spin again etc etc... I suppose I am probably looking to far into what was meant to be a fun suggestion. 

/irreverentKim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/7/16)

The last time I even looked at a pokemon was like pokemon red or blue on a gameboy emulator, something like that. What the _freck_ is a pokemon go? Lucky eggs?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The last time I even looked at a pokemon was like pokemon red or blue on a gameboy emulator, something like that. What the _freck_ is a pokemon go? Lucky eggs?



You might be too old for it ey   @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> You might be too old for it ey   @Feliks Karp




_Squanch _off you _squanching_ whipper snapper. Googled it, looks like dating app to me, Grinder for rule 34'rs.


----------

